# Bad dog



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I hate being this person, but I feel like we have no other choice. We took in a friends dog for him on Saturday and so far things had been great she was getting along with our dog. Her and our big girl seemed to make friends really fast, even our little dog was getting more ok with the new addition. But this evening for no reason out of the blue. Millie (the new dog) attacked Daisy May (my big dog), just lunged at her neck and wouldn't let go, and with me standing right there when it happened too. Daisy wasn't even fighting back just trying to get away but Millie was clamped down hard. Fortunately hubby was home too and saw the whole thing. I'm shaken but he is straight up mad. I had a rope toy in my hand that I started hitting them with to try to break it up, I know not the best idea but it was that or risk her hurting my girl really bad. Hubby found the closest hard thing he could find (a metal outside chair) to try to pry her off. Daisy is ok, just a few punctures on her ear and 1 puncture on her neck. But I have 3 kids the youngest being only 7 and Millie is a 50 pound puppy. I can't have something like that around my family or my livestock. So hubby called the buddy told him what happened and said look either you figure something out or we will surrender her to the pound, we will not be responsible for rehoming a potentially dangerous dog. Guy said he'll let us know by tomorrow, but after talking with his girlfriend he agreed with her suddenly spanking like that for no apparent reason is to much of a risk to rehome her. I called the local sheriff to see what my options are and we'r can deal with it at home or take her in and have jet put down in the morning. He said I can call back to talk to an animal control worker about options to surrender her or taking her to the pound to be pt down.

I do feel bad she really has been a sweet girl but I can't risk something like that happening again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you are going through that. Can't blame you if you have her put down. You can't risk it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree. Breaks my heart to think of having to do that, but safety should ALWAYS come first. Very sorry for your situation.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And the buddy with girlfriend can not take her back for a while, to try to figure out why on Earth she did that? Not at home? To me, it sounds like a stress reaction, possibly due to the new surroundings.

But you do check that hole in the neck, don't you?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, you can't take the chance. They go off once, they might again. It's really too bad you have to deal with it. But, at least you both were there and saw it happen, unfortunately, to your dog. It could have been a child. Putting it down seems the most humane way for everyone, especially the dog. What a sad situation......


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

@Trollmor, a much as I wish the guy could take her back and deal with it, living situations was the reason we took her in the first place. He was moving from a place where he could keep her to his girlfriend's apartment where he can't keep her.

I do wish it where easier but this wasn't an I'm stressed attack, this was hubby almost got the gun knowing he would be risking hurting both dogs attack. You don't stand by each other licking a love and then 5min later try to rip the others throat out. If she had snapped and released it would be a very different story. But she wouldn't release, and that's what makes her a danger.

Yes I check Daisy over really well cleaned all the spots best I could and put neosporin on all of them. I will check her and clean her again after I get the kids to school.


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

You did great to step back and call the previous owner. I know friends who would have taken her out and shot her right then. My best friend lost a dog because the dog started biting when he was playing. Her dad would *not tolerate *a biting dog anywhere near his family.

I don't do dogs. I wasn't raised with them, and we now live on a busy highway. The risk of losing a beloved is too great. Not worth it. But I understand loving animals and wanting the best for them. I'm sorry you have to put her down, but not so sorry to see a vicious animal go...vicious once and there is no turning back.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

CCCSAW said:


> @Trollmor, a much as I wish the guy could take her back


At least I did ask!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with you.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So now I understand why so many dogs get dumped on the side of the road. And no im not planning to do this but I've been calling everywhere for over an hour. Can't take her to the pound becuase owner surrender had a waitlist. Pound won't accept her as an owner surrender because she potentially dangerous. Pound won't euthanize an owner surrender unless it has attacked a person or multiple recorded animal attacks. One vet wants over $200 to euthanize a 50 pound dog, another wants 150 but can't do it till next week. I did finally find one that is less then $200 and can do it today. But everyone is like oh have you called here, did you check this place, which is just another person giving me all the reasons they can't help either. I should have asked hubby to just shoot her last night at least I already had that clearance from the sheriff, but it has to be a one shot clean kill. Anyways I did finally get an appointment to take her in this afternoon, and no more dogs for a long while. I'm happy with my 2 girls, and I don't want to have to go through this again. It's just sad that it's so hard to get help. I would always rather re home a dog if possible. We did years ago with a lab that was just to puppy wild to adapt to our small yard, I was pregnant with our second child and he wasn't getting the time he needed. I fought one couple for weeks, they really wanted a lab but both worked full time and lived in an apartment. I just couldn't get ten to understand the was no way I would send him to a situation that would be more difficult then ours. We finally found him a living home with 3 older kids and 5 acres, his puppy crazy was managed with in a week. I feel bad that I can't take that time to find this girl a home, but there is too much risk in keeping her and finding a new home won't promise to make her ok. If I knew somewhere I could place her until a proper home could be found I would and I would do everything in my power to make sure the next owners are fully aware and prepared. But I can't risk shuffling her into some else's care not knowing if she would be able to adapt safely.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That dog would have been shot right then and there. It sucks and I know you feel bad about it but you are absolutely right! Your family’s well being is too priority, and you made a deal with the dog you already have to keep her safe and happy when you got her. Keeping the other dog is not keeping her safe. I know you will probably still feel bad after but you are doing the right thing.


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

CCCSAW said:


> I did finally find one that is less then $200 and can do it today.


Can you get the owner to help with that? This shouldn't be your responsibility! Your dog is the victim here.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Update on Daisy, the one that got bite. The puncture on her next looks like it closed enough to at least stop bleeding, but I'll keto an eye for infection. The smaller puncture towards the end of her ear looks like it will heal just fine. But the bite marks toward the top of her ear and swollen this morning. I'm hoping it's just swollen from being injured but we will be keeping an eye on that as well and will take her in if swelling doesn't go down in a few days. I haven't found any other marks besides the ones I found last night but my god I was really surprised once we got her away that there where larger gouges. I mean at one piont I honestly thought the way millie had her neck that there would be no way daisy would be able to survive without a lot of medical care. I had never before on my life witnessed a dog attack that bad.


----------



## momto6ls (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm so glad she is doing so well! It had to be traumatic as well. Lots of love for Daisy!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

momto6ls said:


> Can you get the owner to help with that? This shouldn't be your responsibility! Your dog is the victim here.


My understanding is he has offered to pay for anything we decide we need to do. At this piont I'm not going to hold him too it, but I do hope he follows through on his word. Hubby, will either let him know this afternoon or take him the bill tomorrow. But, I think my husband will agree it's more important that it's done and dealt with then whether we get any of the money back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It is very difficult to shoot a dog, no matter the circumstances. (I'm speaking for me), I guess because we are brought up with the idea dogs are companion animals. Sorry you are getting the run around. It sure is difficult to do the right thing, sometimes!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So I figured I would add this link.https://www.usadogbehavior.com/blog/20141096-types-of-dog-bites
I was reading on types of dog bites and when is a dog considered dangerous. I've read though quite a bit of information. I was at least a little surprised to find that at least based on what I saw I would consider her attack a level 5 out of 6, 6 being actual kill. I couldn't believe that at this level of attack and I actually had one of the shelters trying to argue with me that this 1 event doesn't make the dog aggressive or dangerous. Yeah right everything I have read so far a dog bit level 3 is considered dangerous anything above a 4 is recommended to put down or permanently contain. I just can't get over that lady trying to tell me that she just didn't get along with my other dog and would probably be just fine in another home. I must have told the lady 10 time "but I'm not willing to take that risk" I finally had to hang up on her because she was trying to lecture me about it. It was like she didn't even hear the part about unprovoked, grabbed my dogs neck, wouldn't let go, had to pry her off. Stupid person... hubby should be home soon, and then we will be on our way. At least none of the vets gave me crap about trying to deal with this.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

A shelter has procedures regarding nuisance dogs in place that have to be followed. There are forms to be filled out full of "i's" to be dotted and "t's" to be crossed. I hear what you are saying, understand how frustrating dealing with and abiding by those rules and procedures can be.

Have been in a similar situation with a neighborhood dog being aggressive towards mine and other dogs nearby. Got the same type of 1st offense, this happens and so forth. Finally, someone caught the fiend on video attacking another dog in their own backyard. Even then, the shelter would not put that dog down.

The problem isn't with the people who work or volunteer at the shelters. They have no choice but to follow the animal control ordinances as they are written. It is commonly known a dog living inside of city limits has stricter rules, roaming limitations, and more no tolerance policies in place than a country dog.

Most of these guidelines address bites and attacks towards people, not other dogs. It is almost like, dogs will be dogs, and determining an aggressive type dog is difficult for lots of people. Too many things can set a dog off, maybe the other dog started it somehow, well it only happened once.... Meanwhile, nothing seems to get done and the dog usually winds up placed some where else.

Sorry you had such a difficult experience finding help with dealing with that dog. (console)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wishing for a very nice end for the maladjusted doggie. Give her something nice to bury her nose in, that will hopefully also make her stand well still for the gunner. :hug:


----------

